# KENMORE COLDSPOT refrigerator not cooling



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I got a Kenmore refrigerator KENMORE COLDSPOT Model 106.58502800 that is keeping cool on the freezer side but it's not cooling enough on the refrigeration side. Even with the temperature turned to the coldest it's not cold enough but it's not completely dead either.

The refrigerator has a manufactured date of Feb 2008 so it's over 9 years old.

Called one of those ABC appliance service to come out and was told that the electronic board needs to be replaced, and something about the ADP board keeps flashing. The cost to install the new board would be $495 plus the $100 service fee, add to it today's service fee of $100 that would be almost $700.

I guess my question is, being that the unit is almost 10 years old, is it worth it to spend $700 to repair it? Not that I know for sure it's going to fix it for $700 because it is possible after that something else is wrong and that would be another $300 etc etc etc...

So do you just go ahead and buy a new one for say $900-$1000? Or have spend over half that to repair a 10 year old refrigerator?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

https://www.repairclinic.com/Repair...-is-cold-but-refrigerator-is-warm-10658502800


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I'd have to like that refrigerator a lot to spend $700 on it. A board is easy to change. Plug and play


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Sears has a big sale today, 24.5 cubic ft. side by side $900.00 and a 27.5 cu.ft double door with a french bottom freezer for $1000.00 and another 5% off if you have a Sears card.


----------

